# Discworld I and II



## Frost (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi everyone!  I was just wondering if any of you might know a place where I can buy Discworld I and II ? I used to love these games when they came out but now I cant play them on my OS.  These games have to be among the best I have ever played and I am willing to pay quite a bit of money for them.

Thanks


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Frost, and welcome to the chronicles-network. 

 And try this - see if it helps:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/104-2147393-7415919


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 22, 2004)

Frost said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I was just wondering if any of you might know a place where I can buy Discworld I and II ? I used to love these games when they came out but now I cant play them on my OS. These games have to be among the best I have ever played and I am willing to pay quite a bit of money for them.
> 
> Thanks


Ebay is always worth a try.  That is where I got my copies (the playstation versions, not the pc ones).  When bidding, however, keep in mind where the seller is located in relation to you.  For example, if the seller is in Britian and you are in America, DO NOT bid on it.  The game(s) will NOT work on your playstation system.  Playstation uses different region codes in the world market, so games outside your region may tend not to work or work only in very bugged ways (such as coming in only in black and white or no sound).  Discworld I & II are examples.  I once ordered Discworld II, and my system would not pick it up for that very reason.

Also, as Brian pointed out, Amazon.com is always an excellent source of hard-to-find games.  A word of caution, however, that is again rooted from my own personal experience.  Avoid the third party sellers that Amazon.com hosts to help customers find used items.  The site has yet to set up a system that punishes shady sellers.  I once tried to order Discworld II that way, too.  The seller was a small business listed on Amazon.com.  After many emails back and forth with many false promises, I ended up being scammed out of some money.

I hope this post helps, and, yes, I am eluding to the fact that I have paid for the playstation version of Discworld II three times.


----------



## Frost (Aug 22, 2004)

Thank you both for your help. I have just read another thread on this forum about downloading classic games - I found Discworld I and II on the website. I don't know why I havent found that site before now, I have been searching for these games for quite some time.  My original copy of Discworld is extremly scratched from use and I have lost my second disc for Dicworld II .

 I have Downloaded DW 1 and have been playing it most of the afternoon - can someone tell me the command wossname for running it in a window ( I click properties and enter the command in the cmd line but I have no idea what the command is. 
Thanks again!

oooh..sparklies!  (Rincewind - Discworld I)


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 8, 2004)

This might be a stupid suggestion but you can ask at video stores. sometimes they keep boxes of old games out the back 


Its where i got my version.


----------

